# I Believe I Can Fly: Charleston Blm Leader Tries To Snatch Confederate Flag On Live Tv



## gimbap (Feb 23, 2017)

CHARLESTON, SC (WCSC) -

Bond was set on Thursday for the protester who jumped a barricade and attempted to snatch a Confederate flag away from another man. 

A judge set a personal recognizance bond of $2,382 for Muhiyidin Moye, who is charged with disorderly conduct in the incident. Moye is the leader of Black Lives Matter in Charleston. 

The incident outside a lecture in downtown Charleston Wednesday night was caught on live television when the man identified as Moye ran across the street, jumped police tape and tried to take away a Confederate flag from another man. 

*MOBILE USERS*: Click here to watch the videos. 

Authorities are then seen responding and arresting Moye. 

A large number of people from several groups including Black Lives Matter were outside the Sottile Theatre where Brittany "Bree" Newsome spoke Wednesday night.

Members of the Secessionist party were also present outside of the theater with one member holding a Confederate flag and saying the group wasn't there to spread hatred.

“It’s a soldier’s flag and South Carolina lost a quarter of our male population, that’s what that flag represents to us. Black, white, Hispanic, all colors served under that flag so to make it a racial thing is ingenuous," James Bessinger said.

Newsome climbed a 30-foot flagpole and temporarily removed the South Carolina State House's Confederate flag in 2015. 

Newsome was one of two people arrested after the June 27, 2015 flagpole incident and charged with defacing state property. Newsome says the charges have since been dropped and the case was dismissed. 

Her visit to speak at the College of Charleston is what prompted the Secessionist Party to show resistance.

“To bring a woman in like this for a platform like this, it legitimizes that type of behavior. It really validates vandalism and criminal violence," Bessinger said.

Protestors showed opposition to Secessionist Party by protesting on the opposite side of the street where members of the party waved the Confederate flag, chanting for them to put it down.

“We don’t need racism. We need to come together as one," one protestor said.

Over the weekend, members of the state's Secessionist Party protested the college's decision to host Newsome.

The group posted Confederate flags on downtown Charleston parking garages, prompting City of Charleston officials to issue a statement prohibiting the activity, saying the garages are for parking and not public displays.

In a discussion entitled "Tearing Hatred from the Sky," Newsome will spoke about her State House Confederate flag protest and other demonstrations she's participated in.

"Bree’s intention was to create a new image, a new symbol and a new consciousness of the power inherent in direct action," an event description on the College of Charleston website reads.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Lymegreen (Feb 23, 2017)

After the day I had?!   That tickled me to me end.


----------



## Abibi (Feb 23, 2017)

I wish he hadn't done this due to the larger ramifications, but I understand.

They lost the war, shouldn't it be treason to keep flying the Confederate flag?


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Feb 23, 2017)

I got $5 on his bail if you find the go fund me page.


----------



## gimbap (Feb 23, 2017)

bklynbornNbred said:


> I got $5 on his bail if you find the go fund me page.


https://donorbox.org/surj-blm-charleston There you go!


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Feb 23, 2017)

gimbap said:


> https://donorbox.org/surj-blm-charleston There you go!


They already raised over $15,000. He be aight.


----------



## gimbap (Feb 23, 2017)

bklynbornNbred said:


> They already raised over $15,000. He be aight.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Feb 23, 2017)

bklynbornNbred said:


> They already raised over $15,000. He be aight.


:rofl;


----------



## ebonysweetie (Feb 23, 2017)

bklynbornNbred said:


> They already raised over $15,000. He be aight.


----------



## frida1980 (Feb 23, 2017)

> “To bring a woman in like this for a platform like this, it legitimizes that type of behavior. It really validates vandalism and criminal violence," Bessinger said.



Yeah, and waving that infernal flags means that you hate America, the constitution, and support slavery and racism. So I think she has the moral high ground, you bigot.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Feb 24, 2017)

gimbap said:


> https://donorbox.org/surj-blm-charleston There you go!


Almost at goal already!


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Feb 24, 2017)

“It’s a soldier’s flag and South Carolina lost a quarter of our male population, that’s what that flag represents to us. Black, white, Hispanic, all colors served under that flag so to make it a racial thing is ingenuous," James Bessinger said.


Shut yo ollllllllll. Why do people try to act like that flag doesn't have a negative connotation attached to it? I can go fly the Nazi flag & argue that it's really a Buddhist peace symbol but that's not changing the fact that it's a symbol of hate. 

Not to mention the black folks that served under that flag did it because they had to, they get on my damn nerves.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Feb 24, 2017)

UniquelyDivine said:


> “It’s a soldier’s flag and South Carolina lost a quarter of our male population, that’s what that flag represents to us. Black, white, Hispanic, all colors served under that flag so to make it a racial thing is ingenuous," James Bessinger said.
> 
> 
> Shut yo ollllllllll. Why do people try to act like that flag doesn't have a negative connotation attached to it? I can go fly the Nazi flag & argue that it's really a Buddhist peace symbol but that's not changing the fact that it's a symbol of hate.
> ...


The Bessinger family is full of well known racist....


----------

